# add your winter wildlife pics in here



## savageactor7 (Jan 23, 2009)

and include a narrative. Or any interesting winter scene will do, thanks.






Imprint of a bird resting in the snow.
It was about 40* today so I took the dog out for a walk and saw this...it was a sunny day and thanks to Flicka editing I was able to adjust the contrast. btw I'm standing on what use to be an uncrossable part of our swamp.


----------



## jdemaris (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are a few, also in central New York near Cooperstown (Otsego County).

My little kid and dog (border collie) tracking a porcupine.  Got a few photos but porky didn't want to show his face.  Also a flying squirrel that lives inside our house. Also my lab-mix enjoying the snow and scenery.


----------



## sullystull (Jan 24, 2009)

jdemaris said:
			
		

> Here are a few, also in central New York near Cooperstown (Otsego County).
> 
> My little kid and dog (border collie) tracking a porcupine.  Got a few photos but porky didn't want to show his face.  Also a flying squirrel that lives inside our house. Also my lab-mix enjoying the snow and scenery.


I have to know more about the flying squirrel who resides inside your house


----------



## jdemaris (Jan 24, 2009)

sullystull said:
			
		

> jdemaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've had a family (one or more) of flying squirrels living upstairs for 20 years. Many generations I guess.  I assume their actual nesting place is in our attic.  But, they sometimes pop out and come into our living space - often in a panic once they see our cats and dogs.   Every spring when they have babies, there are always one or two that find their way downstairs, running all over the place. They are very hard to catch and can flatten out and fit into some amazingly small spaces.  The babies that come downstairs just about always get killed by the cats.  I've tried to catch them before the cats get them, but that's just about impossible.

The squirrel in the photo is an adult.  He(or she?) was in our bedroom one morning.  I chased it for hours and finally got it before the cats did.  Took it outside in the field behind the house and let it go.  Guess what it did?   It scooted across the top of the snow, got by my house, climbed a big spruce tree - and then leaped/glided through the air and landed on the attic vent. Then crawled back into the our house.  

We don't mind, they don't bother anything as long as they mostly try to stay in the attic.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 24, 2009)

R


----------



## rphurley (Jan 24, 2009)

jdemaris said:
			
		

> sullystull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I would suggest taking rat traps and screwing them to the floor and along the walls in the attic and baiting them with big sunflower seeds.  Works like a dream!  I then recommend you seal-up wherever they're getting in from.
If anyone has too many chipmumks outside I can offer some advice on that too :lol:


----------



## jdemaris (Jan 24, 2009)

CTburns said:
			
		

> [I would suggest taking rat traps and screwing them to the floor and along the walls in the attic and baiting them with big sunflower seeds.  Works like a dream!  I then recommend you seal-up wherever they're getting in from.
> If anyone has too many chipmumks outside I can offer some advice on that too :lol:



Why would I want to do that?  I like the squirrels and they haven't bothere a thing.   Last thing I want to do is kill them.  I assume they've been in this house longer than I have and I've been here 20 years.  

Chipmunks are a different story, they pick all our blueberries and we have many chimpunks all over our rock walls. They also tend to build tunnels through our foundation.  We used to have two barn cats that really did a number on them, but I got fed up with it after awhile. Got so the cats were bored, and instead of killing the chipmumnks, they were torturing them instead.  Cats were also killing or maiming many birds, and even bull frogs from our pond.   Funny thing is though - the cats couldn't get a flying squirrel when outside.   For years, we were finding little grey tails laying around the yard and fields, not knowing what they were.  Finally found  it's a defense mechanism the flying squirrels use.  Cats (and other predators) grab them by the tail - and the tail pulls right off (just the outide furry sheath). Squirrel then gets away and the tail quickly grows back.

I know how to kill, shoot, trap, etc. I spent my early life doing a lot of coyote, beaver, fox, coon, mink, fisher, and muskrat trapping.  No more for me.  In most cases, I enjoy animals more alive then dead.  In some ways, it more work to live WITH them, then to kill them, but like I said - we prefer most animals alive.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jan 30, 2009)

here's one from KRISTIANSTAD SWEDEN,gee i would like to know what speies of bird that is ?  got any info?






this is in south sweden around christmas time 2008


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Nice birds fyrwoodguy...I was up in Alberta a few years back and commented favorable on a bird similar to that. for the next 45 minutes all we heard were horror stories on what rat bastards those birds were...

...and good report on those long term residents jdemaris...that's very special.


----------



## jadm (Jan 31, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> here's one from KRISTIANSTAD SWEDEN,gee i would like to know what speies of bird that is ?  got any info?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinking maybe in the magpie family.  Hard to tell how big they are and ours don't have as much white on them.  My 'Peterson's Field Guide' just covers western birds.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 31, 2009)

A squirrel is nothing more than a rat with a furry tail but I do love singing chipmunks.
In Niagara Falls they have black squirrels.  I've never seen them anywhere else but I haven't been everywhere yet.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 31, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> A squirrel is nothing more than a rat with a furry tail but I do love singing chipmunks.
> In Niagara Falls they have black squirrels.  I've never seen them anywhere else but I haven't been everywhere yet.



I am 2 hours south of the falls and i have tons of them here. They do however make a great stew.....


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Jan 31, 2009)

There are some black squirrels here. Their not abundant but have seen quite a few over the years.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 31, 2009)

Towhee
Titmouse
Cardinal
Red Bellied Woodpecker


Permanent resident




These never leave either




It's not easy to get a pic of this guy


----------



## mobetter (Feb 3, 2009)

Doves and other hungry birdys the morning after a heavy freezing fog.


----------



## mobetter (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack frost even makes this cottonwood look good!


----------



## JustWood (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's one  heathen coyote of a group of 4 that killed a couple pet labs in the neighborhood recently. We sent the hounds after em. Nothin' better than a mid winter fox or yote chase to break up the monotony!


----------



## bsruther (Feb 3, 2009)

The coyotes have been getting pretty bold around here lately. A couple weeks ago, I was in the back yard at night and one came trotting by, about 40' away. Saw one on the edge of the woods, behind the house, just the other day and it was mid-afternoon.
Umma hafta trim the herd if this behavior continues.

Nice ice pics mobetter. It's difficult to capture the actual beauty with a camera.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 3, 2009)

We get 'em around here too.  We can hear them barking and howling and carrying on in the middle of the night, sometimes in the field right behind our house.

To make it worse, my beagle/lab mix and lab/chessie mix go nuts when they hear the coyotes.  I can't tell you how many times I've been yanked out of a sound sleep by the sounds of my dogs springing to life on the bedroom floor, "screaming" at the top of their doggie lungs, and tripping all over themselves as they race downstairs to the sliding back door to try and see what's going on outside.

Pisses me of, ya know?

My neighbor was telling me that he was a little worried.  One of the coyotes was in his yard one night last summer.  It just stood there watching him, like it wasn't even afraid of my neighbor.  He asked me "Mind if I shoot it if I see it again?"  I told him "I'll only mind that I didn't get to have the fun."

-SF


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2009)

I accidentally ran over a wild rabbit last night on my sled . . . but I figured folks would rather not see a dead rabbit posted here . . . and yes, I'm an animal lover at heart and I felt bad . . . at least it was a quick death.


----------



## Hansson (Feb 3, 2009)

perplexed said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.The Swedish name is SKATA 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Magpie


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good harvest LEE...good luck with the other 3. The days fast approaching when they'll take our children just like those dingos in Australia.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks hansson,for the info. you nailed it for me!


----------



## jadm (Feb 3, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> perplexed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess these guys live lots of places.  I know ours got hit pretty hard with the West Nile virus several years ago and only now are making a slow come back.  They are very pretty birds but can be terrific bullies to the little guys.


----------



## skinnykid (Feb 3, 2009)

Blah Ho Vick said:
			
		

> Here's one  heathen coyote of a group of 4 that killed a couple pet labs in the neighborhood recently. We sent the hounds after em. Nothin' better than a mid winter fox or yote chase to break up the monotony!



super job! we have em here but very hard hunting.


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a lil Red Tail Hawk that hangs out while I am moving round bales.  Sometimes mice live under there and when I move the bale the mice take off.

The wife got the hawk pic from the drive way.  

A few days ago day we went out looking for eagles.  We got this pic near the house as well.


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 4, 2009)

I can not remember if I had posted this before or not.  Back in October the lil wife was out looking for anything to take a pic of and had a hawk come down and give her this shot.

The story on this shot can be found at 

http://www.birdforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/233205


----------



## bsruther (Feb 5, 2009)

That's an excellent pic of a red tail. I have a few pics of them, but nothing like that. It's pretty impressive to see one swoop down and take a mourning dove, the dove just explodes.
I've seen them rip a rabbit in half in a matter of minutes. They also help keep the squirrel population down.


----------



## karri0n (Feb 5, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> A squirrel is nothing more than a rat with a furry tail but I do love singing chipmunks.
> In Niagara Falls they have black squirrels.  I've never seen them anywhere else but I haven't been everywhere yet.



Not for long. I was in NF about 3 years ago, and I saw one black squirrel, two reds, and quite a few grays. Once grays get into an area they are larger, more aggressive, and more proliferous than the other species. They always kill them off and overbreed the area within a few generations.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a pic of a horse that got stuck in a pond on wednesday, about 4 miles down the road from me.





Here's a video of the rescue.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=990_1233865945


----------



## gpcollen1 (Feb 6, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NF - meaning New Fairfield or is that just my brainlock on my hometown??  I have not seen any Blacks around but yes on the reds.  Red squirrels are small and prefer conifers to live in - i think b/c of the cones and the small seeds to eat - but I could be wrong.  Pootatuck Forest is a nice spot for red squirrels but I have not been hiking back there in a few years now.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 6, 2009)

^good save with that horse...my son and wife saved my Shepard when he got stuck in the icy pond a few years back. Smart dog he loves the pond but but now stays away when there's ice on it.





^That same dog chased a bunch of birds out of the cedar trees a few weeks ago into the freezing cold. We felt bad and started using the truck as an improvised feeder. Since we added sunflower seeds a few days ago more birds show up blue jays and...this wood pecker.Took a lot of shots of this beauty but the sumac cones get in the way. Anyone know what kind of wood pecker this is? thanks...





another view doesn't show it but that wood pecker is a tad bigger than a couple of resident crows that also show up daily. from a hundred feet away I'd say it 16-18" in length.


----------



## RAY_PA (Feb 6, 2009)

looks like a Pileated Woodpecker...wait till ya hear him hammerin' on a dead tree


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 6, 2009)

'Pileated Woodpecker'...thanks RAY...now we know.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice woodpecker pics. Pileateds are kind of elusive around here and I rarely see them out in the open. I usually see them way up in a tree, after hearing them knock, or flying overhead while making a squawking sound.


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 7, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> That's an excellent pic of a red tail. I have a few pics of them, but nothing like that. It's pretty impressive to see one swoop down and take a mourning dove, the dove just explodes.
> I've seen them rip a rabbit in half in a matter of minutes. They also help keep the squirrel population down.



The wife sez thanks.  

As for that woodpecker, we have drove for miles to various places looking for that bird so she could get a picture of one and have not scored yet.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 8, 2009)

American Kestrel. He was just sitting on the power line, in front of the house today.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 8, 2009)

Lookin' for a Chickadee sandwich !


----------



## myzamboni (Feb 9, 2009)

I live in Silicon Valley, so this is as wild as it is going to get:

This is the homeless cat that adopted us a couple years ago.  She keeps the mice and lizard population in check in the backyard.  She is sitting on my splitting round.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 9, 2009)

here's a couple from the rouge river in oregon.








being a camera novice these pic's were SURE A REAL TREAT.just swooped down and grabbed a fish !


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Baldie shots!


----------



## jdemaris (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a photo I took of a Bald Eagle on a rural road in northern Michigan near the Mac bridge.  There was some sort of road-kill splattered on the road.   It was in such bad shape, I couldn't tell what sort of animal it had been.  Bald Eagle sitting there in the middle of the road picking at it like a vulture.  By the time I got my camera out, it flew up and sat on top of a tree for a moment, and then took off.

I can see why Ben Franklin did NOT want the Bald Eagle to represent the USA. He wanted the turkey, claiming the Bald Eagle was just a dressed-up vulture.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 10, 2009)

That second eagle shot is very nice.

These guys are pretty stupid, but they sure are good at finding food. Wife threw some popcorn out there yesterday.


----------



## fabguy01 (Feb 11, 2009)

Round here we call those turkey's "Land Carp"


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's funny this time of year they don't even run from cars. Try sneaking up to them in full camo and they are long gone.


----------



## jadm (Feb 11, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> I live in Silicon Valley, so this is as wild as it is going to get:
> 
> This is the homeless cat that adopted us a couple years ago.  She keeps the mice and lizard population in check in the backyard.  She is sitting on my splitting round.



The topic is WINTER wild life......green grass in the middle of winter....oh, California and Silicone Valley = green.  It's all those computer chips.

Don't feel so bad.  We haven't had much snow here but at least our grass is brown. :lol: 

Very photogenic cat.


----------



## Firenutz (Feb 16, 2009)

Some of my backyard visitors I caught with my trailcam. One is a rare piebald whitetail.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 23, 2009)

^It's really been snowing and blowing all morning here's a pic of a male cardinal and squirrel foraging for some seed I've been throwing up on my absent son's truck.

Too bad the shot doesn't show it brilliant color like the pic below ...as the bird patiently loiters in the howling wind for the squirrel to leave.




Never, ever before fed birds until last month. Last night we when to WalMart and got another bird feeder, we'll launch it later today. Got to say it's kind of neat feeling feeding the birds...they kind of depend on me.


----------



## jadm (Feb 24, 2009)

Savage-

My sister gave me black oil sunflower seeds to put in my bird feeders as a Christmas present.  I had fed them to squirrels in the past but never the birds.  Well, those birds go nuts.  I can't keep the feeder full enough.  THe squirrels rummage around on the ground for all the seeds that the birds drop (I have feeders that are 'squirrel proof').  Have increased our bird population by 100% since adding them to their usual fare.  

I also hang suet in a 'squirrel proof' feeder from our crab apple tree and the woodpeckers  and flickers have a feast.  I love sitting on our couch and watching all of them.  Had a red tailed hawk fly in the other morning looking for a snack.  All the birds were gone in a flash - only the squirrels brave enough to hang around when hawks make their rounds....

We have a great mom and pop feed store close by and they stock all sorts of seed for the critters.  In the summer I get dove food and spread it on our drive.  Have counted up to 30 morning doves feeding at a time.  Now we just have 2 ring necked doves.  Must have flown in early to get first dibs on a nesting spot.

Buying feeders gets expensive.  I used to have 2....I now have 4 feeders and the suet 'box'.   Had to buy a metal garbage can to store the food in - mice were helping themselves.... ;-P


----------



## Kenny1 (Mar 6, 2009)

This was yesterday - never saw a beaver out and about durning the winter before!


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 6, 2009)

^ excellent Kenny.


----------



## Kenny1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks savageactor7.

Saw geese heading north today, but didn't have my camera with me.  First flock I've seen this year heading north.  Spring must be comming....


----------



## rdust (Mar 7, 2009)

A couple from around the yard.


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kenny said:
			
		

> Thanks savageactor7.
> 
> Saw geese heading north today, but didn't have my camera with me.  First flock I've seen this year heading north.  Spring must be comming....



Tell them to take their time.  -30C again this AM.  Only -10 in the afternoons though.


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 9, 2009)

These pics are from last year but the deer are always around here every morning.  My two boys will be glued to the window counting them.  Nice photos you guys.  Love those bright red birds.


----------



## Shari (Mar 9, 2009)

Kenny said:
			
		

> This was yesterday - never saw a beaver out and about durning the winter before!



The beaver's wife sent him out saying "Doesn't it feel drafty in here, dear?  We need more wood!"

We had 3 deer in our yard yesterday.  I totally forgot to get the camera out as I was busy making sure our two 3 yr. old grand-daughters who were visiting got a good look at the deer.

Shari


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Never knew we had so many squirrels around here until we started feeding the birds. Yesterday we had 5 hanging around. 

This one already knocked down a seed holder and he's working on a wood pecker treat we got...also got some suite (sp) like one of you recommended but I have to come up with a squirrel proof plan.





Truthfully I don't mind the squirrels getting a taste but they just stay there and pig out....when the weather improves I'll do something about it but there's still ice on the ground so I don't want to bring the ladders out yet.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 10, 2009)

The resident Hawks seem to keep our Squirrel populations down. I never see the Squirrels on open ground, unless they're running. I've never seen one on the feeders.
At our last house, Squirrels ate most of the birdseed and there was nothing we could do to keep them off the feeders.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 10, 2009)

figures^ if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any at all. Most any time on a mild day you can spot a few hawks in loitering pattern at about 800ft...sometime more than that. I've seen the birds here react to them. But I've only been feeding for about 30+ days so perhaps when the hawks notice the squirrels out in the open the word will spread...

...crossing fingers.


----------



## triptester (Mar 10, 2009)

The odds of seeing an albino moose are astronomical and to see this in the upper peninsula of  Michigan , near Wisconsin , is even greater than astronomical. To see two of them together is nearly impossible


----------



## bsruther (Mar 10, 2009)

triptester said:
			
		

> The odds of seeing an albino moose are astronomical and to see this in the upper peninsula of  Michigan , near Wisconsin , is even greater than astronomical. To see two of them together is nearly impossible



Kind of like winning the Lottery...without financial gain.


----------



## jadm (Mar 11, 2009)

triptester said:
			
		

> The odds of seeing an albino moose are astronomical and to see this in the upper peninsula of  Michigan , near Wisconsin , is even greater than astronomical. To see two of them together is nearly impossible



Thanks for posting this picture.  Amazing to say the least.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well fry my hide...2 albino moose. Incredible.


----------



## triptester (Mar 11, 2009)

More pics of albino moose


----------



## karri0n (Mar 11, 2009)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> karri0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, Niagra Falls. Good to know you guys have reds over in New Fairfield, though. I didn't know we had any reds in CT.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well the squirrels keep climbing the basketball pole and knocking down the bird feeders. So I cobbled up this quick fix with an old salmon fishing pole...if it proves itself to be squirrel proof I'll see what I can do to dress it up some. 





just say'en ...it use to be a novelty to see a squirrel out and about doing it's thing...but when squad sized elements come out of nowhere and clean out the bird seed your attitude changes quickly. btw I went to that Droll bird feeder site to get some ideas, thanks again.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 14, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in Northern MI, we have reds, blacks, and grays. 
Funny thing is, the chipmunks around here look strikingly like miniature squirrels with all kinds of shades. Maybe there's something in the water making 'em do a little crossbreeding?! 
VERY strange. Maybe I'll get a pic later when it warms up.
Dave
P.S., Albino mooses are very cool. Bullwinkle would perhaps be envious.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just reporting back to say that the ridiculous use of the fishing pole ^above to thwart the squirrels has worked. 

Also this is a telephoto of 2 resident geese that stay by our pond most of the summer...it's the 2nd day they've been back. They always hang out in the way back yard to pick threw the puddled grass for food. When the pond is free of they'll move into that. btw...we feed them cracked corn, that's why they probably keep coming back. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It got up to 60 today and the snow is 90% gone.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 18, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Just reporting back to say that the ridiculous use of the fishing pole ^above to thwart the squirrels has worked.
> 
> Also this is a telephoto of 2 resident geese that stay by our pond most of the summer...it's the 2nd day they've been back. They always hang out in the way back yard to pick threw the puddled grass for food. When the pond is free of they'll move into that. btw...we feed them cracked corn, that's why they probably keep coming back.
> 
> ...



Nice shot...they can get pretty aggressive when they're nesting.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Apr 30, 2009)

triptester said:
			
		

> More pics of albino moose



Thanks for those pictures You should send them into the Woods & Water News so the whole state can see them!

Here's a few deer in my backyard a couple days ago. Sorry it's so dark. The last one is a deer "making friends" with my archery target.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 1, 2009)

^that last pic is so cool jdeere.

 Well this pic isn't the smoothest segue but here's the story. We live right across the old Erie canal and have thousands of the snappers around. Lot of 'em find their way into our pond. Not that I begrudge 'em that but they're voracious eaters of baby ducklings...and we feed our birds. I've seen the turtles take 11 ducklings in 1 hrs so when I get the chance a turtle goes down. This is a medium sized turtle...box or painted turtles we let be.


----------



## bsruther (May 1, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> ^that last pic is so cool jdeere.
> 
> Well this pic isn't the smoothest segue but here's the story. We live right across the old Erie canal and have thousands of the snappers around. Lot of 'em find their way into our pond. Not that I begrudge 'em that but they're voracious eaters of baby ducklings...and we feed our birds. I've seen the turtles take 11 ducklings in 1 hrs so when I get the chance a turtle goes down. This is a medium sized turtle...box or painted turtles we let be.



Do you eat the snappers? I've heard they are very tasty. I caught one about that size in our pond last summer but, he broke the line when I got him on the bank. They have very nasty dispositions and can take your finger off in one chomp.
Nice pic btw.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 1, 2009)

No, my wife objects to the way I kill them (impaling) so she won't prepare them. Shooting them is best and easy...but then you have to go clean the weapon. Let me tell you they are not easy to kill with pioneer tools and you don't want to pick them up my the tail ever. The way you see pictured is the easiest way I've found.

 She insists I get rid our recreational pond of them by returning them back to the canal or creek that runs by the house. Of course that doesn't work...she can be very demanding. I've had Bookbinders turtle soup in a can before...it was OK. I suppose with all the turtles I kill I should Google up a how too on opening them up...they are almost armored.


----------



## woodpelletman (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the snappers in chili the best

You really should not waste the meat

First one we harvested was with the help of our local snapper expert

Beheading with a very sharp axe is best but leave the head alone ... it can still take of a finger after it is removed  (reflex and whatnot)

Use a circular saw with the blade set shallow to cut the stomach plate or whatever it is called

Use the claws on the end of sticks for great back scratchers.

The heart in ours beat for 6 hours after being taken out    Wow

The meat from different areas has many different flavors..... pick you favorite

Happy dining 

Dale


Oh and I left some amazing details out for your own enjoyment


----------



## fabguy01 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hugger said:
			
		

> I like the snappers in chili the best
> 
> You really should not waste the meat
> 
> ...


 the best way we have found to cook them is to first pressure cook them, and then deep fry with either drakes or shore lunch breading


----------

